# Human Fire Warriors



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think its possible that Tau could have human fire warriors. They do use human auxiliaries so why not? If the humans have proven on the field of battle that they are trust worthy and skilled shouldn't they have the same right as a native tau, the honor of severing the fire caste for the greater good? It would seem in-line with the ethereal teachings, look at the koot. 

I definitely think farsight would make good use of humans as fire warriors since he is cut off from the rest of the empire. I say this because I have started a conversion of cadian shock troops into human fire warriors. What do you think?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Human auxiliaries (or gue'vesa') are basically human fire warriors, though I suppose you mean ones accepted enough to receive Tau equipment for the whole squad, and possibly getting weapons exclusively for them, like Kroot got laser firing Kroot guns, and Vespid got their guns. Humans in Tau armies would probably be used as shock or short range fighters, due to being OK in close combat, and would probably be the only ones with armour like Fire Warriors, Kroot don't accept armour that limits movement, while Vespid probably can't have their wings caught on armour, while humans have no such problems.


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

I wouldn't thinks so. When you have a caste system like that it is very hard to enter one, More thamn likeley they would end up as another "outsider" caste. They Could be generally respected but likeley not able to enter the caste.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

The problem with the Tau is that anybody from another race that accepts the Tau'Va will ALWAYS be treated as a second class citizen.
They will never become a member of a caste, as the Tau will only ever see them as being lesser beings that they have a right to rule over by way of conquest.
The Tau are NOT the "Good Guys", in fact I'd say they're extremely arrogent and demandng, like a brat child. They're the new kids on the block and see themselves as better than everyone else, and offer everyone the option to "Join them or Die".

That they have the nerve to expand into systems held by other races and demand they get their own way just prooves that Mankind needs to wipe them from the face of the galaxy.
On multiple occasions, the Tau have contacted a human world and flat out told them that their world now belongs to the Tau, and that if they don't like it, they will be destroyed.

Those that join them may be regarded as useful and be given a place in Tau society, but they are never accepted as an equal.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> The problem with the Tau is that anybody from another race that accepts the Tau'Va will ALWAYS be treated as a second class citizen.
> They will never become a member of a caste, as the Tau will only ever see them as being lesser beings that they have a right to rule over by way of conquest.
> The Tau are NOT the "Good Guys", in fact I'd say they're extremely arrogent and demandng, like a brat child. They're the new kids on the block and see themselves as better than everyone else, and offer everyone the option to "Join them or Die".
> 
> ...


LOL! how is that any different from what chaos or the imperials do whatsoever?


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> LOL! how is that any different from what chaos or the imperials do whatsoever?


Because the imperium is massive and chaos recruits thousands of teenage/preteen boys with promises of sex and daemonettes every day. Plus, none of them have HORSE FEET!!!!!!


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Imperium destroys all the aliens it can find, and Chaos just sacrifices anybody the can get their hands on.
If you want to look at 40k in a more moral way, you'll find that the only 2 races that wouldn't mostly fall under the title of "Bad Guys" are Orks and Nids.
Orks were genetically created to be the way they are, so have no real choice in the way they behave. They're also just out for a good scrap.
Nids in a way can be viewed in the same way as a force of nature, most of their behavior is simply out of a survival instinct, not stemming from any notion of malice.

I put those 2 races into the "Nuetral" catagory, because although I don't see them as "Bad Guys", they certainly aren't "Good Guys".


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Nids in a way can be viewed in the same way as a force of nature, most of their behavior is simply out of a survival instinct, not stemming from any notion of malice.


They only use survival instinct if they're genestealers or if they're cut off from the hivemind. When connected to the hivemind, a nid uses the hivemind's thoughts and its thought process goes something like this:
"DESTROY! EAT! DESTROY! EAT! DESTROY! EAT!........."

while a genestealer's thought process goes something like this:
"EAT! Awesome! A ship just docked DESTROY! with the space hulk. EAT! I better tell the others that DESTROY! we have more victims to rape."

Because of this, they do have an evil mind (hivemind) and consume everything not because of instict, but because of the orders of the hive tyrants and all the other "higher level" nids.

In my opinion, the evil races are: Chaos, Necrons, and Tyranids

while the neutral armies are: Imperium, Eldar, Orks, and Tau

The Dark Eldar fall somewhere inbetween. I based these categories on whether or not they want to destroy *everything*. The Dark Eldar are obviously evil although they have no plans for destroying everything, so I put them inbetween.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

I think some aspects of the impurium are pure evil cough inquisator cough while some stand for justice


----------



## mediaboy (Mar 28, 2008)

good and evil?

All a matter of perspective.

As an Eldar player, I'd say the Eldar are perfectly good, and moral and everyone that doesn't let me do what I want is evil...

The Eldar race must think like this

"Now then.. where did I put those weapons... I'm sure they were over by that Tau warrior over there...

Where was that planet of ours exactly? Seems to be a new imperium settlement down there...

I'm SURE there was another bunch of Eldar around here somewhere... Oh!!! There they are... busy... raiding that settlement? That's not good..."


I mean seriously guys, your factions and races have been stealing MY races stuff for the last 40 millenia...


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Those that join them may be regarded as useful and be given a place in Tau society, but they are never accepted as an equal.


I disagree, I think integration into such society would show that the Tau truly are an advanced race. Granted, I agree with you on taking over worlds, but at least the Tau give the occupants of that world a choice unlike every other race that just wants the galaxy to themselves. And that statement I believe proves why human fire warriors could be possible, it would take time and the humans would have to prove themselves to their alien commanders but I thinks its totally possible. Don't forget humans can change their minds/feelings towards the imperium, so for certain colonies or platoons of soldiers it may not be to difficult to sway there minds. My last reason for human fire warriors is, wouldn't it ultimately benefit the Tau in the end, they would have more bodies (well equipped) on the field, more resources and thus a better ability to spread the greater good, whether or not you want to call it that, maybe just call it the greater you have a choice make the right one you live make the wrong one you die.


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> The Tau are NOT the "Good Guys", in fact I'd say they're extremely arrogent and demandng, like a brat child. They're the new kids on the block and see themselves as better than everyone else, and offer everyone the option to "Join them or Die".
> 
> That they have the nerve to expand into systems held by other races and demand they get their own way just prooves that Mankind needs to wipe them from the face of the galaxy.
> On multiple occasions, the Tau have contacted a human world and flat out told them that their world now belongs to the Tau, and that if they don't like it, they will be destroyed.
> ...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> The Dark Eldar fall somewhere inbetween. I based these categories on whether or not they want to destroy everything. The Dark Eldar are obviously evil although they have no plans for destroying everything, so I put them inbetween.


hate to burst your bubble dude but the dark eldar are PURE evil lol


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Back on topic, fellas.

-Dirge Eterna, Heresy High Council


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

what was the topic lol



-..ahh there it is

I think it is very likely that humans would be incorporated into Tau Firing squads, but NOT as Full fledged Fire warriors,

SInce Tau Fire Warriors is a kaste they are born into.

There would be the odd HUman who managed to sneak in and prove themselves, like some old 1970s comboy movie, who grew up with indians.

and those are already reflected in the TAU aux group, since two can carry spec.weapons =)


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to point out that the necrons ruled the galaxy first so technically everybody is stealling there stuff but this is off topic you can use human auxilery but the tau weapons must be taken as if they were special weapons except u can have 2 per squad 
and the rest are lasguns. If you look at the GW IG page there is a docterine system to creat a race of Tau humans.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

_"Those Humans who have joined the Tau empire have been provided with the technology required to prevail on the Tau frontier. These Humans have limited production capabilities that allow them to construct equipment ranging from simple farming tools to a copy of the standard-issue Imperial lasgun. In times of war, the Tau allow the Gue’vesa access to more advanced weaponry such as pulse rifles and carbines and other, more specialized equipment." _

Quoted from the GW US website where the rules for Human Auxiliaries are available as a free download. (That isn't breakng any rules is it?)
Anyway, to read the whole thing, here's the link http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/tau/gaming/auxilliary/chap_tau_auxiliaries.htm

As you can see from that, my statement of Humans being second class citizens in Tau society is accurate. They're basically set up in the colonies that will form the first line of defense should the empire be invaded. They can make their own toys to get by, but the Tau only share their's if they really need to.

Humans have just as much chance of becoming a member of the Fire Caste as a Kroot or Vespid ... or more accurately: It ain't gonna happen!!!

EDT: Sorry Mods, I posted that quote in red, but I realised my mistake and corrected it.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

I reckon the way humans think would prevent them from becoming any more the a skirmish screen or infiltrators. Also Tau can been really arogant even for xenos:threaten:

Sniper


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> The Imperium destroys all the aliens it can find, and Chaos just sacrifices anybody the can get their hands on.
> If you want to look at 40k in a more moral way, you'll find that the only 2 races that wouldn't mostly fall under the title of "Bad Guys" are Orks and Nids.
> Orks were genetically created to be the way they are, so have no real choice in the way they behave. They're also just out for a good scrap.
> Nids in a way can be viewed in the same way as a force of nature, most of their behavior is simply out of a survival instinct, not stemming from any notion of malice.
> ...


Necrons are just pissed of with the Old Ones cause they screwed up their galaxy letting chaos, eldar, etc. come into existence. Stupid long living reptiles:angry:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> (That isn't breakng any rules is it?)
> Anyway, to read the whole thing, here's the link http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/tau/gaming/auxilliary/chap_tau_auxiliaries.htm


If it's free I don't think it matters.

-Dirge Eterna


----------



## SilverGeneral (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, after all the human aux'ies look too pretty dang cool to not be used. I say go for it.


----------

